# pour la M.A.O?



## didguitare (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour je voudrais des conseils,pour la M.A.O(Musique Assistée Par Ordinateur)me conseillez vous un Imac ou un Mac Pro?
En sachant que je veux la machine la + puissante possible..quitte à y mettre le prix!


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mai 2008)

didguitare a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrais des conseils,pour la M.A.O(Musique Assistée Par Ordinateur)me conseillez vous un Imac ou un Mac Pro?
> En sachant que je veux la machine la + puissante possible..quitte à y mettre le prix!



Bah la plus puissante peut importe le prix: le mac pro très clairement....
Bien que le bench du nouvel Imac à 3.06Ghz soient impréssionnant....
A+

Edit: pour la musique ça dépend ensuite de ce que tu veux faire et de ce que tu achèteras autour....


----------



## didguitare2 (26 Mai 2008)

ok merci bien et quelle est la machine la + puissante à l'heure actuelle?


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mai 2008)

didguitare2 a dit:


> ok merci bien et quelle est la machine la + puissante à l'heure actuelle?



Mac Pro sans conteste.....
A+


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Mai 2008)

Non, le dernier modèle Imac est supérieur au premier Mac Pro. ( 1 quad xeon) 
Tout dépendra de la configuration que tu choisira.


----------



## FataMorgana (26 Mai 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Non, le dernier modèle Imac est supérieur au premier Mac Pro. ( 1 quad xeon)
> Tout dépendra de la configuration que tu choisira.



Ohlala faut pas aller trop vite en besogne, en effet ça pose des question mais bon, voici la conclusion des tests sur MacG pour l'Imac 24"

"Cette mouture de liMac 24 nous apparaît comme le parfait compromis rapport puissance et polyvalence multimédia. Au point même de se demander si avec cette machine Apple ne risque-t-elle pas de venir phagocyter son marché professionnel dentrée de gamme représenté par le Mac Pro Quad 2.8 GHz ? Et ce, malgré un manque flagrant dévolutivité pour ce premier. À tarif inférieur, 200 euros de moins que le précédent modèle, lacheteur dispose  désormais - dun ordinateur complet de base (pas besoin dacquérir un écran), puissant, silencieux et nettement moins encombrant que ne peuvent lêtre les Mac Pro. Bref, les choix opérés par Cupertino semblent porter leurs fruits. 10 ans après, liMac continue de nous surprendre"

A+


----------

